# east coast - Ultra Mount truck side wiring 3 wire



## hummah2 (Dec 1, 2008)

For Sale complete wire harness set up for a 2007+ GM truck only thing missing is the 3 port control module and a controller. The entire harness is pretty new only 3 years old and the headlight harness is brand new never used.

Western Headlight Harness part #29499

This is the Truck Side Headlight Wiring Harness for the 2007+ GM trucks with HB3 and H11 headlights. This is for 3-port Isolation module only.

Western Harness 2986-3

The 11-Pin Light Harness with relay that comes out the grille to plug into the plow lights for the 2007+ GM trucks with HB3 and H11 headlights.

Wire Harness 63411

Factory OEM 63411 Western battery cable that runs from the motor relay and the ground side of the battery out to the 2 pin power on the plow side.

Western Harness 26345

This is the 26345 truck side 3-pin control harness used in the 3 and 4 port Isolation Module on plows with three plugs.


----------



## hummah2 (Dec 1, 2008)

500$ bump


----------

